# I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails??



## shortgurl (Mar 10, 2006)

i'm not admitting to having these tails for fear i might be forever brandished from the vortex forum, but i was just wondering why everybody seems to prefer the hella smoked or clear tails over altezzas...


----------



## Moe Sizlack (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*

well to start, they are damn ugly.


----------



## brobsrabbit (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*

because they are


----------



## euronated (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*

cause they don't look clean. They look like garbage if you ask me. Nice and clean with without all of these reflectors and blubs in the tail light.


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortgurl* »_i'm not admitting to having these tails for fear i might be forever brandished from the vortex forum, but i was just wondering why everybody seems to prefer the hella smoked or clear tails over altezzas...









because altezzas only belong on the altezza.
plus 99.9% of all the other ones are hideous


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*

long story short: 
altezzas are jdm (and therefore r1ce)
Hellas and FK are german made; therefore euro; therfore not r1ce
There is one more reason: they are emblematic of the F&F crowd that values looks over performance/style, and that is the opposite of what we strive for.
Done


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (YuenglingMike67)*









^only place they belong, IMO


----------



## Moe Sizlack (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (DaddyOfPayton)*

i remember when these tail lights cost $500








http://www.lightlens.com/volkswagen.htm


----------



## brobsrabbit (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (YuenglingMike67)*

^^ other taillights would look much better than those still


----------



## shortgurl (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (DaddyOfPayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaddyOfPayton* »_long story short: 
altezzas are jdm (and therefore r1ce)
Hellas and FK are german made; therefore euro; therfore not r1ce
There is one more reason: they are emblematic of the F&F crowd that values looks over performance/style, and that is the opposite of what we strive for.
Done

well put i can respect that


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (DaddyOfPayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaddyOfPayton* »_
altezzas are jdm (and therefore r1ce)

not at all


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*

it pisses me off that rice is censored http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

funny thing is that it's stock on Lightnings http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## yuk (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (DaddyOfPayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaddyOfPayton* »_long story short: 
altezzas are jdm (and therefore r1ce)
Hellas and FK are german made; therefore euro; therfore not r1ce
There is one more reason: they are emblematic of the F&F crowd that values looks over performance/style, and that is the opposite of what we strive for.
Done

you sound like an idiot. europeans love altezza lights, it's the stupid americans who ruin cars with stupid crap. 
ps: who cares.


----------



## brobsrabbit (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (MerryBerry)*









they make a clear almost "altezza" style for the mk5's http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (not these but you can imagine)


----------



## Rubzeedub (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*

anybody have pics of altezzas for a jetta/golf...i cant say that ive ever seen them


----------



## Gibson5469 (Oct 12, 2005)

I dont like them because imo they are ugly. plain and simple.


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (yuk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yuk* »_you sound like an idiot. europeans love altezza lights, it's the stupid americans who ruin cars with stupid crap. 
ps: who cares.

I didn't say it was the WHOLE story. Sorry I sounded like an idiot to you. I just wanted a good post before the non-idiot sounding people post a bunch of pics of this:










_Modified by DaddyOfPayton at 5:10 PM 3-23-2006_


----------



## brobsrabbit (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (DaddyOfPayton)*


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (brobsrabbit)*

Thanks man, I fixed it


----------



## Rub a dub dub (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (Rubzeedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rubzeedub* »_anybody have pics of altezzas for a jetta/golf...i cant say that ive ever seen them









GOLDEN GOAL.
GOLD.


----------



## Ratbastird (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*

1) because they don't look good plain and simple
2) because every car manufacturer jumped on the "what's cool" bandwagen and put them on fords etc.
3) because they just look good on altezza's and should have been left alone


----------



## shortgurl (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (Rubzeedub)*



Rubzeedub said:


> anybody have pics of altezzas for a jetta/golf...i cant say that ive ever seen them
> i would show a pic of a mk3 with altezzas but i don't know how to upload the pic


----------



## brobsrabbit (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*

you need to host it at a site like http://www.photobucket.com


----------



## XvwX (May 5, 2004)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (YuenglingMike67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YuenglingMike67* »_
because altezzas only belong on the altezza.
plus 99.9% of all the other ones are hideous











_Modified by XvwX at 10:19 PM 3-23-2006_


----------



## yuk (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (Ratbastird)*

i personally like mine clear....


----------



## brobsrabbit (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (yuk)*

^^ those aren't altezza though
there is a difference


----------



## yuk (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (brobsrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brobsrabbit* »_^^ those aren't altezza though


ugly non the less http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my car about a year ago.


----------



## XvwX (May 5, 2004)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (brobsrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brobsrabbit* »_^^ those aren't altezza though
there is a difference

He didn't say they were...


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (MerryBerry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MerryBerry* »_funny thing is that it's stock on Lightnings http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









The trend with car makers is the chrome backed "lights-under-glass" look. IS300s, Altimas, Lightnings, Fusions, there are more but I can't remember them all now.


----------



## shortgurl (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (Rubzeedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rubzeedub* »_anybody have pics of altezzas for a jetta/golf...i cant say that ive ever seen them

















just my opinion but i don't think they look THAT bad


----------



## tyrantanic (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*


----------



## brobsrabbit (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (tyrantanic)*

^^^ LOLCANO


----------



## Rub a dub dub (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortgurl* »_
just my opinion but i don't think they look THAT bad

maybe not as bad as that cross hanging from your rearview mirror.


----------



## robsgotit (Jan 25, 2004)

cheap cheap cheap, they look cheap, seriously if they made them for a porshce and some knucklehead put them on. it would make the car look CHEAP, they just look cheap


----------



## shortgurl (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (Rub a dub dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub a dub dub* »_
maybe not as bad as that cross hanging from your rearview mirror.

my bf made that in jail, it's never coming down


----------



## Moe Sizlack (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (Moe Sizlack)*

"Lucy Harris smart smart smart......Alvin Harris dummmb"


----------



## FrameSparks (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (Moe Sizlack)*

awesome.


----------



## ihaveavr6 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*

they look like space ship accessories


----------



## Moe Sizlack (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (FrameSparks)*

hahahaha


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortgurl* »_
my bf made that in jail, it's never coming down


----------



## brobsrabbit (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_









lol


----------



## TRAP STAR (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*

because they belong on Japanese cars not euro IS300 was the first and the last car they should've came on


----------



## fighters_of_foo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (TRAP STAR)*

Here is a cabrio with altezza lights
(Judge for your self







)


----------



## djfire (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (fighters_of_foo)*

^^^ that looks like ass


----------



## yuk (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (fighters_of_foo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fighters_of_foo* »_Here is a cabrio with altezza lights
(Judge for your self







)









awesome. sign me up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gibson5469 (Oct 12, 2005)

man, some people should own civics/crx's/ any other crappy rice R because seeing distasteful mods on those is an everyday occurrence. seeing it on a dub is just a tragedy.
and Im not saying every honda,acura, toyota, etc... is a rice R, your car is what you make it. 


_Modified by Gibson5469 at 6:46 PM 3-23-2006_


----------



## dirk_diggler (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Gibson5469)*

i feel like takin a crap after readin this post http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Rubzeedub (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (Gibson5469)*

ok.....my opinion...that pink cabby....looks like the rims were made for a frigen escallade or somehting...like wtf? who puts chrome on a vw....and yes i agree....the altezza's look like poooo....thanks for the pics


----------



## Nolig23 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortgurl* »_i'm not admitting to having these tails for fear i might be forever brandished from the vortex forum, but i was just wondering why everybody seems to prefer the hella smoked or clear tails over altezzas...









Doesn't to brandish something mean to wave it in a threatening manner?


----------



## LoydKrissmas (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow, are you a prior honda owner. Any true Vdubber would down altezza's in a second w/out thinking twice. We are VW not every other company.


----------



## TLB (Feb 2, 2005)

because they don't flow...simple as that.


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (DaddyOfPayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaddyOfPayton* »_
altezzas are jdm (and therefore r1ce)


JDM does not equal rice

_Quote, originally posted by *DaddyOfPayton* »_
There is one more reason: they are emblematic of the F&F crowd that values looks over performance/style, and that is the opposite of what we strive for.


this is a stupid point in a forum with heavy, staggered 9 inch wide wheels with overly stretched rubber on cars that are scraping the ground...


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (peoples_car)*

A> They often have no flow with the cars looks..
B> They look like ass
C> B X 42
D> Just ugly!!


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

am I the only one who has realized that this isnt a poll??
wtf mate?


----------



## Mobius1 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (peoples_car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peoples_car* »_
this is a stupid point in a forum with heavy, staggered 9 inch wide wheels with overly stretched rubber on cars that are scraping the ground...


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (Teufelhunde)*

This thread must have originated in the Mk 3 forum and been moved to Lighting. I can't believe this many people watch this forum and never post up to now.








Maybe they were just waiting for a non-HID non-boring topic.


----------



## LUV4DUBS (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (peoples_car)*


_Quote »_this is a stupid point in a forum with heavy, staggered 9 inch wide wheels with overly stretched rubber on cars that are scraping the ground...

I agree!


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (A2B4guy)*

oh i c hating on the HID lighting.








EDIT: yeah and to stay on topic. 99% of the altezza tails out there bight the big one. Onely a select few are tastful and I stress "few".
oh yeah and im loving the chrome "things" on that cabrio. Looks tasteful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by BrunoVdub at 7:25 PM 3-23-2006_


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (BrunoVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunoVdub* »_oh i c hating on the HID lighting.










not hating, envious







my car has no good HID possibilities


----------



## Gibson5469 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (Dan J Reed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan J Reed* »_A> They often have no flow with the cars looks..
B> They look like ass
C> B X 42
D> Just ugly!! 

if Mr. Reed says so, its the truth


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (TLB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TLB* »_because they don't flow...simple as that.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (A2B4guy)*

hehe I know....no sources for clear headlight lenses anywhere for your passat??


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (BrunoVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunoVdub* »_hehe I know....no sources for clear headlight lenses anywhere for your passat??

none commercially anyway. depending on how badly they are wanted, a clear lens could be made by vaccumm-forming the shape of the current lens. there are definitely companies out there who can do this.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (EternalMind)*

well not that i am even remotely up on customizing headlight lenses as some are but, what are the possibilities of using hi grade lexan? or is this material suseptable to fading do to poor UV protection coating??


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (BrunoVdub)*

when you get into specific materials, you'll lose me








i think most lenses are PC (polycarbonate), but i could be wrong. i'll ask around tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (Rubzeedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rubzeedub* »_anybody have pics of altezzas for a jetta/golf...i cant say that ive ever seen them









Golf IV








Polo








VW Jetta 5








Then there are the APC stufff....


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (EternalMind)*

hehe I ask this cause a few people heavily into the HID scene have made out well with using cutom lexan covers. I mean when the pruduct is viewed for the first time (though time consiming) they look fantastic. But not sure what the wear and tear will do to them in months of weather is all. yeah that would be cool to find out what kinds of materials are used. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (EternalMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalMind* »_when you get into specific materials, you'll lose me








i think most lenses are PC (polycarbonate), but i could be wrong. i'll ask around tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i looked into it this morning, and from what i've been told, i was on track. most (if not all) HL lenses (that are not glass) are made of PC. most rear lighting (or low heat applications) use acrylic for the lens. 
for vacuum-forming, you can use PC, acrylic, or urethane, but it's best to use PC for a HL application (due to heat). also, if you have a prototype lens made, you need to have it "hard-coated" before installing on the vehicle to protect against scratches and UV (otherwise it will "yellow" in ~6months).


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (BrunoVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunoVdub* »_hehe I know....no sources for clear headlight lenses anywhere for your passat??

Nope. FK advertised a dual round setup for it several years ago but never released it for sale. The only opportunity I see is doing the popular E36 conversion, which I don't like due to the gaps left around the grill. I would have to get a set of the euro E36 ellipsoid projector headlights and modify them. It would end up more $ than I would want to invest.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (A2B4guy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







that sucks ..sorry to hear that.

:: Eternal:: Thanks for the info on that. I guess it really does depend on what you use for lenses because if you wing it then the lenses will yellow. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KBofMontclair (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (robsgotit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robsgotit* »_cheap cheap cheap, they look cheap, seriously if they made them for a porshce and some knucklehead put them on. it would make the car look CHEAP, they just look cheap


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

oh no, i missed this one.
imo, depends on the car.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

BMW even had the the balls to put Altezzas on the E46 318ti!!!!


----------



## dsniper02 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*

Dam, I thought they made my car go faster.


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (GT17V)*

altezzas on a bimmer!?!?!?!?!? nooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!








has the world gone mad!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## TurboniumHillfolk (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*

daaammmmmm thas ugly,,,,like in the vw commercial,,,,iwas driving thru a schoolzone and some kid said,nice spaceship,thats when i knew my tuning was berzerker,,,,altezza lights look cheap and gaudy,,total opposite of the sweet understated clean euro look


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: I'm taking a poll--> why does everybody hate on the altezza tails?? (shortgurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortgurl* »_...i was just wondering why everybody seems to prefer the hella smoked or clear tails over altezzas..

Altezzas are too *flashy*. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## immortal1kon (Jan 5, 2006)

it's cuase even if you look at and altezza (is300) you relize that they have a tastefull tail light and that it fits the car. ... these aftermarket alteza lights people get come close to that style but look so ****ty and dont match the car in anyway that im suprised it doesnt depreciate the cars value. becuase i gotto say in my opinion thats the most mexican look ever and who ever tohught of using them on another car besides the altezza sucks at life


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (immortal1kon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *immortal1kon* »_becuase i gotto say in my opinion thats the most mexican look ever

i don't understand.








i agree with the rest of your statement, though.
oh, stop skipping english class, too


----------

